# Mud over tape



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

We are taping a house right now, we usually don't tape due to the fact we're small time. Our new employee doesn't like the bazooka or boxes. Anyway we do a coat over our tape the next day and then one more coat before sanding. He decided to tell me we are totally wrong and wasting time that we should tape the joint and coat it right away. Then he proceeded to tell me I'm too young to know anything as I told him I know nothing but make twice as much as him I decided to walk away for a few minutes. Am I wrong or is it common to tape the joint and put a coat of mud over it right away? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

hillbilly512 said:


> We are taping a house right now, we usually don't tape due to the fact we're small time. Our new employee doesn't like the bazooka or boxes. Anyway we do a coat over our tape the next day and then one more coat before sanding. He decided to tell me we are totally wrong and wasting time that we should tape the joint and coat it right away. Then he proceeded to tell me I'm too young to know anything as I told him I know nothing but make twice as much as him I decided to walk away for a few minutes. Am I wrong or is it common to tape the joint and put a coat of mud over it right away?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what are you using paper tape or mesh or fiberfuse ? what mud are you using all purpose or hot mud or light mud on your tape coat. 
if you have paper and you should use all purpose you tape and let dry over night or till it is dry.
sounds you you should walk now...he sounds like he will be on your back on the hole job


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

Paper tape and the green lid mud. I just look at it as the fact of if he has to argue i alrwady won. I might be young but something's I know. Even so he's an employee who is under me. He just is butt hurt im younger and make more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah, I always let things dry fully before the next coat. You can have issues if you skim over it and it's wet. But... in the summer down here? I can dang sure tape and put the first coat on in the same day with green lid. 

End of the day, tell the dude it's your jobsite to do it your way or make him walk away for good lol.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

hillbilly512 said:


> Paper tape and the green lid mud. I just look at it as the fact of if he has to argue i alrwady won. I might be young but something's I know. Even so he's an employee who is under me. He just is butt hurt im younger and make more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:clap: rock on 
on you tape coat you need to mix you mud with a little water or glue and turn radio up to 11


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

We add water. I had headphones but the boss threw a fit and said I was in a pissy mood again. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

If you're using paper and general purpose you need to let dry good before the second coat.
It could also be bad communication.After mudding the joint and laying the tape I also put a thin layer of mud on the face of the tape to make sure it lays down good and the tape has moisture on both sides.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Are you the owner or the hiring/firing guy? You handled everything wrong by getting into an argument about how much more money you make.

Regardless, fire the guy


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Are you the owner or the hiring/firing guy? You handled everything wrong by getting into an argument about how much more money you make.
> 
> Regardless, fire the guy


This too.I own this company,I make more money than you,I am older than you and have more experience than you or in general degrading the man are always bad ways to handle these situations.
You would have probably got a quick FU from me.


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

No I don't own the company but he always waits til my boss is away to tell me I'm wrong. It wasn't a miscommunication he said tape, go right behind coat it then next day coat and sand. I agree i gave in and lost my cool but I walked away. I've been there 4 years and he's been here 2 months. He always says I'm too young to know anything especially how to tape and mud. I'm 24 not 16. And I have done this before just usually not a whole house. Growing up we did additions and basements back home. And never would I 2 coat wet mud right away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

The tape coat is a coat. level 1. Each coat needs to not only [dry] But needs to completely CURE before the next coat . No matter what mud is being used ,,hot-mud or A/P . Remember !! Just because the mud turns white ..Don't mean It's cured . 

Taping and blocking on the same day is just asking for trouble. IMO.


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

The way I see it is if you completely cover it will the mud under the tape ever really cure? Or is it like paint and it will start bubbling or be soft 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*mud over tape*

Save the drama, I make more, Im older for the bar. When I broke into the trades that would have earned a good arse whooping. As for the question depends on what your using. Tape has to be dry or you will have headaches and then some. maybe try to concentrate on quality instead of drama would be better for everyone and finished product. Todays trades need to tighten up cause us old whiffs are all going to do it till we drop but the art has to stay moving.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

The couple times I've tried to do a second coat before first coat dries the tape bubbles


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

I kept my cool for weeks, this was the straw that broke the camels back. It goes way past just common sense drywall and mud. I mean apparently I'm too young to swing a hammer or know a tape measure other than a fat max. This was not a matter of dick measuring this was a matter of we are slower than production but take pride in our work. If I have to hear one more thing that I'm too young im show my young boy hard hands. Cause I'm not the guy who runs and tells everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

The way I was taught over 40 years ago,not saying it's right and I am a remodeling contractor not a pro drywaller although we do some amount of drywall on every job.
I lay prefill where needed ,lay some mud,lay the tape and then skim over the top with a thin coat of mud.It has always worked well for me.
I don't use bazookas,banjos or mandolins but look at the way they work.Both sides of the tape are wet.I see some guys running the tape thru water before they use it.
I'm not implying to put a second coat on before the first is cured just that the taped joints are better when both sides of the tape are wet .I don't know the technicalities of it but would be interested in what the real drywall pro's have to say.
I have never had a call back on any drywall work I've done.Maybe luck but my luck usually isn't that good.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

When I worked in insurance reinstatement we were expected to do two base costs and topcoat in a day.
Delayed shrinkage of the tape coat was a common problem .
It was all pretty hack looking back on it .


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

mako1 said:


> The way I was taught over 40 years ago,not saying it's right and I am a remodeling contractor not a pro drywaller although we do some amount of drywall on every job.
> I lay prefill where needed ,lay some mud,lay the tape and then skim over the top with a thin coat of mud.It has always worked well for me.
> I don't use bazookas,banjos or mandolins but look at the way they work.Both sides of the tape are wet.I see some guys running the tape thru water before they use it.
> I'm not implying to put a second coat on before the first is cured just that the taped joints are better when both sides of the tape are wet .I don't know the technicalities of it but would be interested in what the real drywall pro's have to say.
> I have never had a call back on any drywall work I've done.Maybe luck but my luck usually isn't that good.



I agree, my uncle taught me to run just a skim over the tape to wet the tape that way. But these bazookas we just tape it and run behind and squeeze out with a knife. I'm not saying I'm right or he's wrong. It was just that's how my boss does it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

hillbilly512 said:


> I kept my cool for weeks, this was the straw that broke the camels back. It goes way past just common sense drywall and mud. I mean apparently I'm too young to swing a hammer or know a tape measure other than a fat max. This was not a matter of dick measuring this was a matter of we are slower than production but take pride in our work. If I have to hear one more thing that I'm too young im show my young boy hard hands. Cause I'm not the guy who runs and tells everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are running this project and you have a coworker constantly giving you chit its your job to "tell". Most know it as the chain of command.


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll be so to speak in "charge" this week as the boss will be on vacation but, it seems there is a soft spot for the new guy and I do not wanna say if it don't change im gone because I love my job most days. And I learn a lot including going from hating hanging and taping to actually liking it but this week it will be the way we do it whether it's the way he likes or not. We hang it to be sturdy and easy to tape. And we tape to be fast and nice not however every little scrap can fit. And taping is done with bazooka on easy runs and short or goofy runs is pan and knife tape. I will report back next week how it goes regardless but I didn't feel it was right to run and say he argued how we do it because it was only an hour. What bothered me was I don't always agree but I do it how the guy who signs my check tells me he wants it done. Just like a butt joint gets taped like one. And we tape with a 6" knife not a 10". I could be wrong but hey, my paycheck isn't signed by me my boss signs it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

An hour? What are you even bitching about?Took me longer than that to figure out your last post.


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah, an hour. Sorry been a long week. I have been quitting the chew tobacco and my mind is all messed up. I told him in short. You can't tape and coat at the same time and he flipped and told me I don't know chit. I in turn lost my head. But I tried explaining that regardless my boss signs our checks. If he tells me to do it his way I will, no matter how I learned. But just because I'm younger doesn't mean I'm stupid. And when the boss is away any mess up and daily activity falls on me. I am in no means a taper but I can tape and mud and sand and have a quality product. Sorry for all the rambling and confusion just been one week where I need a case of 45 ammo and some range time to kill the headache


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

hillbilly512 said:


> I tried explaining that regardless my boss signs our checks. If he tells me to do it his way I will, no matter how I learned.


Exactly. :thumbsup: If I was that guy and you told me to spread the mud using a butter knife, the next words that you would hear from me is "All done. What's next?"


----------

